# Plex Server - Plex iOS - Airplay - Apple TV



## prozac86 (21 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

Heureux possesseur d'un aTV depuis une semaine, je profite grandement et avec joie des capacités actuelles du petit boitier pommé.
Je sais que beaucoup de mediaserver font mieux, mais rarement avec cette facilité de configuration, cette qualité d'interface (hormis peut-être pour l'accès à ses librairies) et cette taille.

Mais une chose me manque, comme à la majorité des utilisateurs de l'aTV: l'accès à mes films et séries non convertis pour aller dans iTunes.

J'utilise déjà Plex depuis un certain temps sur mon MBP, ma librairie Plex est donc opérationnelle.
Mais je ne souhaite pas passer tout de suite par la case jailbreak (je m'en suis passé jusqu'à maintenant sur mes 3 iphones et mon iPad).

Je souhaitais donc utiliser mon iPad comme relais entre mon mac et mon aTV, en utilisant l'appli iOS de Plex (que je n'ai pas encore téléchargée).
J'aime beaucoup l'interface de ce mediacenter, qui a l'air de se retrouver plus ou moins sur l'appli.
J'ai déjà tenté avec Airvideo (version free) mais l'interface ne me plait pas du tout et j'aime avoir mes descriptifs, affiches,... qui aide pour le côté WAF de l'installation (comme l'aTV: oh c'est tout petit, c'est mignon!!)

Quelqu'un a-t-il donc déjà essayé de cette manière? 
Quel est votre ressenti (réelle perte de qualité, impact sur l'autonomie de l'iPad/iPhone,...)
Des bugs (crash, décalage video/audio,...)

Si vous avez des conseils, n'hésitez pas...

Si effectivement la solution ne me plait pas au bout de quelques semaines, je repenserais peut-être au JB.

MERCI D'AVANCE.


----------

